# Live Webcam Feed



## TennHedgehogs (Feb 11, 2012)

I have set up a live webcam feed on my website 
you could get a glimpse of the babies and mom

Right now its on Cream she has been quite active during the day
http://tennesseehedgehog.webs.com/apps/videos/videos/show/16423063-cream

Cream is having her babies


----------



## TennHedgehogs (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.blogtv.com/livesdk/ZuXxZe7wZOFGY2TtY2ZF Link to Webcam


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2012)

this is awsome i love the babies!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Cool! Currently, I see a lot of quills


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

That's such a great idea.  I also see a mountain of breathing quills. 

I wish more breeders would do this! Is the camera you're using night-vision? I may have to check this regularly.


----------



## TennHedgehogs (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't have a night vision , but leave the light on so momma doesn't get to excited and move her babies around
I will have it on most of the time


----------

